# Here's my photo thread!



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, here are my Flemish, most of which you guyshave already seen I think, and my Mini Rex bunnies. This is the litterRupert came from-he's in there somewhere, LOL-and of course his mom,Big Mama.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

My steel doe. I haven't named her yet, any suggestions?


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

This is Duke, my chin Mini Rex buck.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

This is Sweetheart. She had a tragedy last weekend, an entire litter stillborn. :tears2:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, last one for tonight. This is a litter of Mini Rex that are looking for homes right now. Very pretty babies!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 8, 2005)

Gentle Giants, they are all gorgeous!

That litter of Mini Rex is too cute. Do you have a picture ofthe black one who's hiding? I'd love to see his little face.

Laura


----------



## Boobear (Dec 8, 2005)

Adorable. 

I am not great with naming animals....Flubber the dog, Chessee the catand Clover, the bunny are my names. LOL. How about Charcoal? NicknameChar? 

Thanks for posting. I loves looking at the bunnies.


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! You made me cry with thosebaby pictures of Ruperts litter. I hadn't got to see him as a littlebaby! They were adorable!

Beautiful bunnies you have. The mini-rex are adorable also!:love:


----------



## ariel (Dec 8, 2005)

Poor sweetheart I like the look of her, and yup I like the others too, but I go with sweetheart


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 8, 2005)

I want, I want!!!:tantrum::tantrum::tantrum:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

I picked My Baby Rupert out_ right away_ in that first picture of him and his brothers and sisters. Look at him!

:kiss:

Sooo Perfect. :star:

I am so grateful you're posting pictures of them, Gentle Giants. It'sso wonderful to see baby Flemish! Would love to know how old they areas you post pictures of the babies.

I'm sorry about Sweetheart's miscarriages. :sad: Poor Love. What a shame. Any clue as to why? Was this her first litter?

And then Look at Duke. :hearts: He looks like he could be Trouble. Boy,is he Gorgeous. I love the color of his coat, and as for the feel ofRexs' fur? It's unlike any other. I'd love to have one that adoresaffection because once I start petting them, I don't want to stop.

Great Pictures! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## bluebird (Dec 9, 2005)

I think the flemish are taking over this board.beautiful pictures.bluebird


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't have any idea what happened withSweetheart's litter. It wasn't her first. I think she knew there wassomething wrong, though, she hardly pulled any fur at all and didn'tmake a little nest like they usually do. 

Laura, the black one is a little girl, and she's looking for a good home! 

Carolyn, you're right about Duke, he's a stinker. He acts like I'mstarving him to death every morning, he can't get enough. Like I don'thave enough guilt issues! :? BTW, I don't know if you knew or not, buthis color is chinchilla. He has a little wife the same color, I amhoping for little chin kits this spring.

Kathy, I'm glad you liked the pic of Rupert with his siblings, I hadn't even thought about sending you that one.


----------



## KatyG (Dec 10, 2005)

They are all lovely. I love seeingpictures of baby bunnies. It's dangerous though because mysnowball has not been spayed yet and it makes me want to breedher! I don't have the room at all though and I think myflatmates would kill me! 

As for the bunny name, I study animal biology and ever sincewe had a lecture about this dolphin called akeakamai I have lovedgiving animals Hawiian names. 

Hoku means star and I think it is a really cute name. Kokemeans swift runner. Or how about Makamae, meaning precious orcherished.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Dec 10, 2005)

I* love* this picture! What is the name for that _little_ white beauty over there? 

She resembles Emmy, don'tcha think?! Haha. 
Give all your buns hugs and kisses for me! 

K&amp;E


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 18, 2005)

More pics of my Sally! I am going to try and make a pic of her my avatar, I got a couple of good face shots.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 18, 2005)

Sally and my Hubby!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 18, 2005)

you have a pm hehehehee


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 18, 2005)

Would you care to share with the class?


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh Sally is truly adorable. What a stunner!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I Adore this picture of Sweet Sally! :inlove:


----------



## Frith (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmmmm....How  would you be if I were to, ah, say, bunny nap one or all of the Flemish babies?


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 22, 2005)

Snuggle time for me and Sally!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 22, 2005)

Awwww! Great pic! And she allows you to hold her, how nice!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2005)

Lovely pic. You two look like you have quite a bond there.

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 23, 2005)

I love her to death, she is my pride and joy.One of them anyway, LOL. She is out of my very first litter of FlemishGiants, and she is old enough now to breed, I am going to get her bredtonight! Wish me luck, I cannot wait to see babies out of her. She isso gorgeous!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 2, 2006)

This is one of my eight week old flemish babes. They are at about 5 pounds each-at EIGHT WEEKS! I am a proud grandma, LOL.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 2, 2006)

Baby bunny meets Loki the cat! She thinksherself the great huntress, and has to go and stalk any rabbit I bringin the house, even the ones that outweigh her by ten pounds or so, LOL.


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Jan 2, 2006)

They are all so stunning! One of these days Iwould love a flemish. They are hard to come by in West Australiathough. 5lbs at 8 weeks! Thats an impressive bun 

Lorri


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 3, 2006)

[align=center]




*Kibbles!*[/align]
Doesn'tyour little white/brown spotted one look just like myKibbles? I miss him very much. I wish I could come over there andgrabthat little oneup!


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jan 3, 2006)

All of these pictures are just too cute! It makes me miss the days when my Flemishes were babies! 

~Amy


----------



## KatyG (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow. I can't believe thats a baby! Icould hold my bunny in the palm of my hand when she was nine weeksold. They are magnificent, you are verylucky. I like the picture with the cat, very cute.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, wish me luck and strong litters, guys,Sally is due to have her litter this weekend. I'm guessing Fridaynight, or Saturday night. I am sooo keyed up about this litter, I havebeen looking forward to a litter out of Sally for months! Since she wasabout 5-6 months old, an started really showing her potential, I havebeen planning this. I would really love to be showing her babies thisfall. I will give an update and hopefully pics after they are born.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2006)

Oooohhh, I think Sally babies will be adorable.I guess you are going to have a pretty nervous few days . Keepingeverything crossed for you and Sally!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Jan 26, 2006)

Who's yer daddy? :sunshine:
Is this a Ben litter per chance? That would make it even more special. :stork:

How's he doing, anyway? 

Sally is SUCH a doll! :inlove:

Hope all goes well!

:hug:

SAS



andPIPP


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 27, 2006)

Hope everything goes well. How many do you expect?

Rainbows!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, Pipp, this is a Ben litter, it'll be hislast, too. With his heart being enlarged, it's just to big of a risk tobreed him anymore.
Pet_Bunny, I have no idea how many to expect.Hopefully, a fairly small litter, they get a better start and end upbigger in a smaller litter. I haven't been able to palpate her, and shedoesn't have the patience for me to sit and feel for movement, either.She will let me feel for a minute or so, and then I get a "growl" andshe moves away. I can almost hear her say "I'm not uncomfortableenough, you have to feel me up?!" LOL

I'm really praying that these babies are healthy, even if itturned out she wasn't pregnant I wouldn't be able to use Ben on heragain, and I _really_want to see these two combined!


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 31, 2006)

Sally had her babies!!!!!
She had five healthy, fat, wiggly little kits, and I am one thrilledmom? grandma? Whatever, LOL. She really did surprise me by throwing twowhite ones, I had expected all light greys what with her and Ben bothbeing light greys. I promise I will have pics up asap, right now wecan't find the power cord to attach the camera to the computer, darnit! LOL 

I can't wait to see how they turn out, I will hopefully be showing someof them as seniors this fall! Yippeee!

Beg pardon, I had to edit this to correct my spelling mistakes, I havesome seriosly potent allergy meds in me right now, and my head isbuzzin'! LOL

:bunnyangel: :bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel::bunnyangel:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 31, 2006)

Awwww!! Congrats to Sally!!

:stork::stork::stork::stork::stork::mrsthumper::thumper:


Get out that camera!



SAS:bouquet:and PIPP :kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 31, 2006)

Congratulations! Five is going to be a handful. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Rainbows!


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 7, 2006)

Guess what! One of Saly's babies, that I thought was a light grey, is black! Now, out of two light greys, how did she get two whites, two light greys, and a black? I *really*hope the black is a buck, it would go nicely with my steel doe! I am dying to get pics up here, and we still can't find that darn power cord, grrrrr...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 8, 2006)

RUN

Don't walk! And get another power cord!!! 

WE WANTPICTURES!!!



Raspberry


----------

